# Betta in a baby jar (craft)



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

My uncle told me to use baby food jars to keep male fry in.
So I got some from my cousin who has a baby.

While cleaning them with vinegar, I thought of this little craft.
This was the smallest jar, the others I make will be abit bigger in jar size.


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

Haha "Beginner Betta" :-D That's a great job!!


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

woah did you make that out of sculptey clay or something? cool!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

aww he needs a lil plant xD


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

That is utterly adorable! What kind of clay did you use? I wanna make one too!


----------



## pinksnowme (May 31, 2011)

It's so cute!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

That's so cute!  Awesome idea. lol


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I know what I'm giving as gifts for my family members this year. I'm making betta's.


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

That's way too small tank, it need at least 2.5G... Oh wait.. xD

Jookes, lovely figurine, bet if you make around 50 of those and sell at an open market you could profit slightly from it. xD

I know depending on the price I would buy ;3


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

so cute! but ... when betta fry are big enough to start fighting they'll need bigger jars than that


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

sillycone said:


> that's way too small tank, it need at least 2.5g... Oh wait.. Xd


hahahahahaha!!!!


----------

